# my finished haro zero



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

well i finally got everything i could want for this bike, except a new frame, the chainstays are just way too long for my liking. but the new NS district bars made it feel alot better, raised the front end back up to normal.











parts spec:

haro zero frame
dmr trailblade qr
pigset
funn stem
NS district bars
lockon grips
hays hmx-2 brake
white linear cable
funn urban camo seat
shadow conspiracy cranks 175mm
animal hamilton pedals
KHE chain
S&M tuffman sprocket 23t
KHE geisha hub 11t
atomlab GI rear rim
front wheel is a pos alex 36h but its not broken yet so no need to fix
kenda k-rads


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like it a lot.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

good lookin


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

sweetness


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

oh yeah, it weighs 31.2 lbs


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats fire.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sick.

I don't know why, but I keep thinking that a little bit of ano gold would really set it off.

Looks like a pretty big BB drop, what's the height?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

with a suspension fork its sposed to be at like 11.8in but its a lil lower with the dmr trailblade on there, which is why ive got the hi rise bars.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

dang that bike looks nice! I love the color...great bike see if you can get action pics


----------

